# A "Must Have"



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

Here is the most awesome "Must Have" nano tank!!!! : This is the 1 gal "Girl Friend" model

Typing out my paypal id now......


Figs


----------



## marchsunrise371 (Dec 13, 2005)

OMG!!!!
That is the cutest thing!!!
How smart that person was to think that up!!
I love it!! lol:bounce: 
~~~Dawn


----------



## Ðank (Dec 29, 2005)

figgy said:


> : This is the 1 gal "Girl Friend" modelFigs


Really?

Does it nag incessantly about getting a haircut, and is it already bitching about the amount of time one can watch baseball?

Does it argue that you can't tell if clothes are actually clean just by smelling them?

It's a very cute tank, I hope you enjoy it:hihi:


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't think "cute" and "aquariums" should mesh well. Except shrimp. The girlfriend loves them.


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

Did you notice that the website that sells them says they are ideal for goldfish?


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

daFrimpster said:


> Did you notice that the website that sells them says they are ideal for goldfish?










That's because for most of the (mis-informed) people who buy them they don't live to get longer than 2"!


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

hehehehehe, good one RoseHawke.


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe (Dec 24, 2005)

On behalf of reasonable minded women everywhere I have this to say:

"GACK!"

That fits such a styerotype of what women want... **shudder**

talk about appealing to the 'mall surfer' crowd. LOL I will pass....

Now if they have a Monster Truck or Chopper theamed tank... then mabey now we're talking.


----------



## Stealthy Ninja (Feb 16, 2006)

GreenerSideofLIfe said:


> On behalf of reasonable minded women everywhere I have this to say:
> 
> "GACK!"
> 
> ...



You mean all woman aren't the same?!  I thought all women liked pink and going shopping etc. etc. This just puts the whole ninja manual up for a rewrite I think. :eek5:


----------



## Curare (Sep 15, 2004)

OMG a MONSTER TRUCK TANK!


with beer dispenser of course.

I'd hit that.


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

RoseHawke said:


> That's because for most of the (mis-informed) people who buy them they don't live to get longer than 2"!


Too True!
It will make a neat little setup with the proper flora/fauna combo. Be sure and post pics when you get it going.


----------



## Stan the Man (Dec 12, 2005)

*Macquariums!*

For all you computer geeks out there, you can build your very own Mac aquarium!










http://www.theapplecollection.com/Collection/MacAquarium/index.shtml


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Stan the Man said:


> For all you computer geeks out there, you can build your very own Mac aquarium!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg... thats sooo awsome lmao

that woulld make a good present...

i want one
-=- fish newb -=-


----------



## ginnie5 (Jan 9, 2003)

Stealthy Ninja said:


> You mean all woman aren't the same?!  I thought all women liked pink and going shopping etc. etc. This just puts the whole ninja manual up for a rewrite I think. :eek5:




I detest shopping and I hate pink!


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Stealthy Ninja said:


> You mean all woman aren't the same?!  I thought all women liked pink and going shopping etc. etc. This just puts the whole ninja manual up for a rewrite I think. :eek5:


Have you seen these?

Pink tools

I about hurled when I first saw a write-up on these in one of my woodworking magazines. 

I'll stick to mostly yellow for *MY *tools, thankyouverymuch! Pink has its place (although I prefer a dark, dusty rose sort of a pink, more of a fuchsia,) but not on tools!!!


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

figgy said:


> Here is the most awesome "Must Have" nano tank!!!! : This is the 1 gal "Girl Friend" model


Of course, this is a matter of personal taste. But that's both so cute and gaudy it unsettles my lunch.

Hello Kitty stuff does the same thing. I wouldn't be surprised if there isn't a HK nano tank out there somewhere. And I can imagine the description now:

_As for this today it is fishtank of the Hello Kitty. That of goldfish or betta is pleasantly straw raincoat time of complete house viewing of for the sake of. You and your fish loves that!_


----------



## Ðank (Dec 29, 2005)

DarkCobra said:


> And I can imagine the description now:
> 
> _As for this today it is fishtank of the Hello Kitty. That of goldfish or betta is pleasantly straw raincoat time of complete house viewing of for the sake of. You and your fish loves that!_


ROFL!! You owe me a new keyboard, I just spit mt. dew into mine.:icon_bigg


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

GreenerSideofLIfe said:


> Now if they have a Monster Truck or Chopper theamed tank... then mabey now we're talking.


Well hey there, they have a Cowboy Tank and other cool stuff.

As for Moi,

I simply adore pink. Total cotton candy french poodle Barbie PINK. I use PINK grip tape on the handle of my Smith and Wesson when I qualify for the range. I wear my PINK Chanel suit when I go to court. I wear my PINK Nikes so I can shop longer for PINK stuff. The only thing remotely close to PINK would be RHINESTONES. :tongue: 

DCobra--WHERE can I get a Hello Kitty tank?????????????????????????????????????????

Fig the Pink


----------



## ginnie5 (Jan 9, 2003)

roflol! yk my dd had this test online the other day on how girlie you are. One dd took it and was major girlie 70%, oldest dd was 47%, they talked me into taking it.......23%! They have male friends who took it for fun and are more girlie than me! So I guess its no surprise I'm not a pink fan.


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe (Dec 24, 2005)

Stealthy Ninja said:


> You mean all woman aren't the same?!  I thought all women liked pink and going shopping etc. etc. This just puts the whole ninja manual up for a rewrite I think. :eek5:


**LOL**

No women arnt all the same. I woudlnt be cought DEAD in pink or at the mall. If I need to buy something I head to like Big 5 or go on line. If its not carried at Radio Shack, Shucks, or Nappa (other than the LFS) I buy on line to save myself then embarsement of having to watch women act giddy over a pair of socks that play music and have little buttons sold on them or a t-shirt with sparkily puff paint. **GACK**

No. Not all women are the same. LOL


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe (Dec 24, 2005)

Fish Newb said:


> omg... thats sooo awsome lmao
> 
> that woulld make a good present...
> 
> ...



I made an iTank.  Out of an old aqua blue iMac. Only trubble was that even though it offered more functions as an iTank than it did as an iMac...it still had one distinct problem familer to all Mac users.... It had a tendency to crash then refuse to compleate its cycleing w/o freezing  *har har* 

On a serious note: the tank actualy leaked horribly even with huge amounts of sealent (errors in construction on my part), was very difficult to keep algea free, and I had a hard time keeping the temp stable (an issue with all smaller tanks).


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe (Dec 24, 2005)

RoseHawke said:


> Have you seen these?
> 
> Pink tools
> 
> ...



OMG!!!! Now I know Ive died, neglected to notice that fact, and awoken in he--!!! 


*I"M BLIND!* Too much pink....*SHUDDER*


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

I have TWO sets of PINK tools. One for me and one I got for my best friend for Mother's Day!!!

They're To Die For!!!!!:tongue: 

Figgy


----------



## frloplady (Jan 7, 2006)

noooo pink here...maybe a little here or there and it's dark pink to fushia.. Glitter... bring it on... : Diamonds are nice, but I'll take swarovski and good crystal any day too.
I'd pass on the pink tank. My 2.5 gallon coming I could have had purple or blue or red..... I do like red, but not on my fish tanks. I spent MORE and got the black one..though the blue might have gone nice with my Betta...


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll see if my better half has found a hello kitty tank on their website. Since the birth of my daughter it's been 17 months of pink and lavender showing up at my door step.

A friend of mine had built a full size TV tank. The best part is he has a degree in marine biology and still built the beast. If I can track him down I'll see if he has some pictures.


----------



## Stealthy Ninja (Feb 16, 2006)

ginnie5 said:


> roflol! yk my dd had this test online the other day on how girlie you are. One dd took it and was major girlie 70%, oldest dd was 47%, they talked me into taking it.......23%! They have male friends who took it for fun and are more girlie than me! So I guess its no surprise I'm not a pink fan.


 

yk = ?
dd = ?

I must be old, or that must be code. :icon_eek:


----------



## Sudi (Jun 28, 2005)

Stan the Man said:


> For all you computer geeks out there, you can build your very own Mac aquarium!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my teachers has very similar one in his class 
I have to show this thread to him tomorrow 

Matt


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

yk must mean you know, but I am stumped on the dd, and your not too old to know this as I am only 16 and dont understand it!


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

That tends to be "Forum Speak" . "dd" = "Darling Daughter" (or possibly D*mn Daughter depending on what she may have done.)


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

RoseHawke said:


> That's because for most of the (mis-informed) people who buy them they don't live to get longer than 2"!


My sister bought a feeder goldfish for 25 cents 5 years ago. It looked like a small koi fish. Orange and white spots. It is still alive and is about 6 inches and very pretty!!!

Maybe if she wanted to keep it in a tv style tank she should take an old wood tv box and convert it into an aquarium. Saw one somewhere in the 'net.


----------

